# Making a Footmuff/Cosytoes



## Mynx

I dont know if I've put this in the right section really but I'll put the same thread in the Baby Club too... 

I want to make my own footmuff for my Graco Mirage and I wondered if any of you knew of any good sites for footmuff or cosytoes sewing patterns? 

I'd like to make a matching changing bag too, but I guess one step at a time eh!


----------



## lynnikins

the bag should be easy enough ive made a few bags in my time you just need to decide how you want it lined lol thats the tricky bit and if you want an attached or seperate change mat in matching colours, i would imagine to make a foot muff shouldnt be too difficult if you can take the seatpad off your pushchair and measure it out (or trace around onto paper and mark where the strap holes are etc... ) and the holes /dimensions then the fold up ( or zip off ) section for the covering bit, and then fleece line it attach the zips , id get some rolled padding if i was doing a cosytoes and make a seat pad for it that it zipped on and off and so i could stuff the cosytoes and make it warm , I loved my Ultima's cosytoes it was Lush im gonna defo make or have one made for my next pushchair when i decide what that will be lol


----------



## princessdebs

Hiya, I bought a kiddies fleece sleeping bag from Primark and doubled it over to make a cosytoes. You will have to make the slits for your straps but this is very easy. I also made a second warmer one with a Primark Blanket. Only £4. Just make a template and use the blanket. Double it over and secure with toggle buttons and loops. really easy and no need for a sewing machine. I have made a pattern if you want me to send it to you let me know.
debs


----------

